
Show HN: A Flask extension for accepting multiple API calls in one HTTP request - dtkav
https://github.com/dtkav/flask-batch
======
dtkav
Author here - I was looking for best practice ways to support bulk/batch
operations in RESTful APIs. Most ideas seemed really wrong to me [0], until I
came across the way that google cloud storage API does this [1] (at the HTTP
layer). I couldn't find a good implementation of this concept, so I decided to
build one. I'm hoping to eventually try to get this project accepted as an
"Approved Extension", so I'd really love your feedback. Let me know what you
think!

[0] [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/511281/patterns-for-
hand...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/511281/patterns-for-handling-
batch-operations-in-rest-web-services)

[1] [https://cloud.google.com/storage/docs/json_api/v1/how-
tos/ba...](https://cloud.google.com/storage/docs/json_api/v1/how-tos/batch)

~~~
ahartman00
Cool! Can we use this from javascript? The example shows python, but this
would be helpful if I can use javascript.

~~~
dtkav
It looks like there is a js library built for this purpose
([https://www.npmjs.com/package/batchelor](https://www.npmjs.com/package/batchelor)),
but it's not 100% compatible. I'll work on getting them to play nice together
next week. Thanks for the note =)

